# 2006 ipc



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

Does the 2006 IPC reference when and how freeze proof yard hydrants that have the drain opening below grade can be installed?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

WSH1852 said:


> Does the 2006 IPC reference when and how freeze proof yard hydrants that have the drain opening below grade can be installed?


It does
At least the IPC adopted for AR does


----------

